# Rescueing Jasper's Uncle Jo Jo



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

This is the 1st of a few updates I wanted to post for everyone. Those who know me here know I see Jasper's family regularly and that I love all of his fur family like they were my own. Recently my friends Becky and Don and I found out the Jasper's Uncle Jo Jo was in need of being rescued from a bad home. It really was not up for discussion given the fact the dog was living in a home where he was treated very roughly, tormented, unwashed, caged 24/7 and lacked for even the most basic of vet care. (For the matter he had never been to a vet). He was also not socialized thus he is snappy and scared of most everything. The home he was in also had no water, electric or even a decent floor in it. When I heard this and found out the "owner" was going to dump him if she couldn't find him a home Becky and I went to get him with out a second thought. It broke my heart to see him in such poor condition to say the least (bruises, missing fur, flea infestation >>>leading to hot spots and sores, reddish/pink fur from being caged in urine soaked bedding, nail marks from the owner in his neck and shoulders among other horrible things). *Believe it or not Jo Jo is AKC registered/pure bred chihuahua* The owner got the dog when life was quite a bit different apparently. Shortly after she got him life changed big time and the dog payed the consequences. 

Anyway, Becky and I brought Jo Jo to Becky's home with her chis. We have been bathing him together, got him medical treatment, neutered and fully vaccinated. Her husband, kids and 34 chis have all been busy showing Jo Jo that there is a better side to life. In only 3 weeks he looks, feels and acts like a whole new dog. Socializing is now the biggest challenge. He is ok but still unpredictable. 

We are hoping to find Jo Jo a good home with older or no kids and 1 or no dogs. So far so good with cats. The new owner will have to spend some considerable time with Jo Jo at Becky's so he can make friends before he relocates to a new home. He is already showing that he loves to play, can be very protective, loves a good bath, eats well, and loves to sleep with people. Leash training has yet to come. Right now he is busy enjoying freedom and family life. 

Here are a few pics of him for everyone. He looks so much like Jasper and Daisy (Jasper's mom/Jo Jo's sister). I just love him and it makes me so happy to see him thriving. If anyone here might be interested in him please PM/FB me. It will be atleast 1 more month before he can go to a new home. 

After his 1st bath:









With Oscar:









With Becky:









Love his face here: 









His sister Daisy>>Jasper's mom:









chillin' with Daisy:









Playing with puppy's:









My dogs Jasper and Moose>>Jo Jo's family:


----------



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

You did wonderful thing in rescuing him he's adorable, I really hope you find him a great forever home, I would have him in a flash but NY is a long way from London


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Just reading about the life poor JoJo endured before you guys rescued him makes me physically ill! I am so very thankful you and Becky found out what was going on so you could go get him.. You guys will be richly rewarded for your kindness. JoJo is a delightful looking boy. I know you will find just the right forever home for him with someone who understands his past and will provide him with all the love and care he so deserves. Know you are all in my prayers, especially little JoJo..:love2:


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

aww poor Jo Jo I hope he find a good home ... Your such a good person ((hugs))


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Aww, he's so handsome. It's ironic how his history is similar to my Jojo.

You know I'd take him in an instant if I could have another dog ( I'm one over the legal limit as is ).

I hope he finds the perfect home soon. 
Bless you for taking care of him !


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh bless him i hope he finds a wonderful home


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

My god what is WRONG with people...I don't care what changes, either take care of an animal properly and with kindness (or at least some modicum of decency), or give it away. As terrifying as it is to say, some of these poor animals would be far better off in shelters on death row than in some of these homes! At least then they have a chance at a decent home...it is just wrong to keep an animal in deplorable conditions and deny it any hope. It makes me sick that someone can just neglect an animal to such an extensive degree.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you Laura for helping this poor dog to find a forever home. I hope he gets a life of luxury after the horrible home he has been in! Hopefully your breeder will get him neutered before he goes so he doesn't end up in a puppy mill. Ugh, some people are AWFUL. He deserves a wonderful family to love him.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Tracy, as I mentioned in my post Jo Jo is fully vaccinated now, xrayed (for any permanent damage >>>none found), and as of a week ago he has been neutered. His physical wounds are healing nicely and all his fur is coming back in but he does have emotional issues to be delt with. We are all sharing the costs for his vet care and recovery. I think he will get a good home and be a wonderful dog for the right family. They will need to have patience, understanding and be willing to work with him.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Bless his heart.I am so glad you both found out and was able to get him.He is a very pretty boy .


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

How horrible! That woman ought to be brought up on criminal charges, there is no excuse for treating a dog so badly. Lack of finances doesnt explain keeping a DOG caged. Thank goodness you both were able to help him. I hope hes in his own home soon getting the care he deserves.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I wish there is more than can be done about the person who had Jo Jo but right now our only concern is seeing him Healthy, happy and socialized then hopefully to a really good home. *He may not ever want to move out of Don and Becky's though because he is spoiled rotten and making friends with all 34 chis and all the little pups from the recent litters.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

He is a real cutie! I hope you will find him a loving forever home very soon


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwwwwwww, Laura!!! How heartbreaking!!! What a beautiful baby he is! You are such a wonderful person for rescuing him from that horrible life. Big hugs to you!!! You and Ralph are such fabulous Chi owners!! Your pics show just how unconditional your love is for your pups! Jo Jo looks wonderful! The pic of Becky holding him is so incredibly sweet! He looks like he's smiling!!! I look forward to updates, and hope he finds a great home. He deserves it!! Sending heart felt thoughts and prayers. : )


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Well..will Becky keep him if he can't find him a home.He is a very sweet looking baby glad he is settling in good.


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Jo Jo is beautiful and thank you so much for rescuing him and caring about him. I can't imagine any dog living like that. I hope you find a wonderful home for him. You're my hero!!!

Jeanette


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

LadyJ said:


> Jo Jo is beautiful and thank you so much for rescuing him and caring about him. I can't imagine any dog living like that. I hope you find a wonderful home for him. You're my hero!!!
> 
> Jeanette



Thank you but I only relayed his story to Becky, then helped Becky get him out of there, clean him up (several baths later with me and her) and helped with his medical costs. I am unable to have Jo Jo because I am already at the limit for pets where I live. Becky and Don are my heros for taking Jo Jo and working so hard with him and catering to all of his needs on top of what they already do for all their other dogs. 

All I can say is that they will only let Jo Jo go if the right owners come along (after long screening process). If that doesn't happen they Jo Jo stays where he is safe and sound.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

OMG thank goodness you guys were able to take him in. How awful he was kept that way. Good luck in finding a home for him...I'm sure you'll find the perfect family to keep him & love him forever.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I moved Jo Jo's pics in my photobucket sometime ago so the links to his pics at the beginning of this thread are broken, but for those who replied to it and wanted an update Jo Jo now has a new home (unless something goes wrong then he goes back with Don and Becky). The people who took him have 1 chi from Bellas already and they seem to spoil her rotten, so there is no reason to believe that they won't do the same with Jo Jo. He is in wonderful condition now, social skills are improved although not perfect, and he is 1 very playful pup now. The family who took him have a lot of time, love and patience to give him so everyone thinks Jo Jo will have a perfect forever home. For me and Becky, we are happy and yet sad to see Jo Jo go but it is a happy ending for him and the family lives close by so we can see him and get updates. 

Jo Jo after he was rescued:
He had been through a few baths,medical treatment and he had been @ Bellas for a couple of days at this point:




















Jo Jo just a few days ago: Note he no longer looks dingy, scared,frightened>>>he looks proud, happy and handsome:


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

I"m so glad you posted those last photos. I didn't see this thread when you first started it I guess, and I was sad that I couldn't see the dog you were talking about because all the original photos were gone.

I'm SO glad Jojo found a good home! Good for your for your active participation in rescuing him. He deserves to live in the lap of luxury after what he's been through. He looks GREAT!

ETA: I just LOVE his crooked little smile. So endearing! :love2:


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

He looks great, Those people will get theirs, i have faith they will.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I forgot to add that shortly after Becky and I went and rescued Jo Jo , Becky and her husband found out that there were 2 puppies (sons to Jo Jo) and 2 kittens also in that house. Upon hearing this and seeing the conditions they were in Becky and her husband went back and talked to the owner about taking them all "off" her hands. The person who had them willing handed them over, but she won't give up the female chis that are in the house. Of course we all feel bad for them, but they are in better shape than Jo Jo and the flea infested little ones which they didn't want. The issue of the girls is still ongoing.....On a brighter note Becky has rehabbed both pups and rehomed 1 (he goes to his new home in June). The 2nd little boy is still looking for a home and the kittens are living happily with Becky and her family @ Bellas Little Angels. 
Here they are @ 6 months old>>>
This is Bear (he has a home):








This is Teddy still looking for a home:








and the brothers together:


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow well done to you all for being so proactive in getting those beautiful babies out of the place they were at - all of them including kittens.

Here's hoping that you manage to get the females too - but whatever the ones you have taken from there will always be thankful.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I am so happy to see this update about Jo Jo.. He is simply awesome after being with Becky's family! I pray his new home will be just perfect for him.. 
And the babies they rescued are adorable.. Thanks goodness Becky found out and went back for them.. I know the right home will be found for Teddy as well. He is such a cutie. Please tell Becky how very much I admire her "loving heart" and I know there will be many special rewards coming her way for all she does for these precious furbabies. Blessings, Deb


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I am so Happy Jo JO got a home and I am glad that she got the other ones out to.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thx everyone and yeah for Jo Jo:

I looked thru my photobucket and located a few of the pics that were missing from this thread:
After his 1st bath with Becky:









w/Oscar:









w/ his sister Daisy aka Jasper's mom:









playing w/ the pups:









and 1 I never posted with Trevette & Dakota:


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi thank you so much for shareing this story my goodness im so pleased all has turned out for the good for the little chihs jo-jo and the kittens hope yall can help the girl chihs too my hat goes off to you and your friend becky your both very kind and compasonate people the world need more people like yall thanks


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

sheilabenny, that is very sweet of you to say....


----------



## coccomummy (May 3, 2011)

some people make me so mad and well done to you for getting him away from them bad people


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Hmm maybe the Spca could be called on the people for the conditions the poor girls they wont give up


----------

